# رسم هندسي للسفينه *- مطلوب لو سمحتم.



## M_I_R (18 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة​
ابي رسم هندسي بالأبعاد الثلاثة (طول العرض الإرتفاع) لسفينة وزنها 10 طن في مياه عذبة

ياليت تجاوبوني ضروري

لان لازم اسلم الرسم السبت يا إخوان


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 مارس 2011)

تم تعديل العنوان وياريت يكون فى مصدقيه فى اختيار العنوان


----------



## hamadathabit (4 أبريل 2011)

لوح الدك بلان للسفن


----------

